# Henckels Cookbook



## fishaholic (Jun 3, 2008)

So with my wedding rapidly approaching, presents are starting to show up. One thing I insisted on in our registry was a nice Henckels Knife Block and some knives. I Individually picked out the knife, to include one 12" Chef's Knife. Well, yesterday we had packages on the front porch and someone sent us the Block as well as the henckels paring knife we had on the list. With the knife came a free 121 recipe international cookbook on Mini-CD. Has anyone ever gotten this? seen this? Used it? I'm reading through it and several of them look really good.


----------

